# Port Royale und Port Royale 2



## GrafGurKe (6. August 2009)

Hallo ich suche Mods für Port Royale und Port Royale 2? weiß da jemand ob es welche gibt? am tollsten wär natürlich ein multiplayer mod für port royale 2.  Schade das es keine neuen spiele dieser art gibt


----------



## overlord6 (6. August 2009)

Hi,

für port royale gibt es leider keine richtigen mods.  

es gibt aber ein mini mod für port royale 2.
Mit diesem mod ändern sich einige Sachen z.b Schiffe,gebäude und andere Sachen.

Um den mod zu installieren geh auf  http://www.filefront.com/Port+Royale+2+Mod/;8130699;/fileinfo.html

Viel Spaß Gruß overlord6


----------



## ScorpiaPheonix (8. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob es diesen Mod gibt aber das spiel ist nicht schlecht


----------

